# Need Help ID-ing bike



## Ginger Witmer (Nov 20, 2010)

I got this bike and I have no idea what year it is or anything. It has Sears chain guard and emblem on the front but I don't know if it is a Sears. Can anyone help me out? I have looked all over the internet but I haven't found anything that looks like it. The tires are solid Rubber and the wheels are 16". Here are some pics. Any help would be great.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 24, 2010)

Sears sold bicycles forever. They did not make them, only sold them. Most likely from the 50-60s


----------

